# Fire In The Shop



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That's a topic that we don't want to see, but it happens. This thread is a good example. Since it does happen, we need to evaluate our methods.

I had two fires in the shop. Back in the 70's with my first Unisaw, I had no dust system or shop vac hooked up to the tablesaw. One day while cutting I noticed smoke coming from the base that didn't appear to be from burning from the blade. 

Behind the clean out door, in a small pile of sawdust was a glowing pile of sawdust. Those were the days of just vacuuming out the saw when needed. If a lot of cutting went on, there accumulated a pile of very fine sawdust. I must have hit some metal in the wood, or a spark jumped out and ignited the pile. Fortunately there wasn't a lot of damage, and I put it out. One of the wires that hung down had the insulation burned off.

I had another fire after that. The shop space I rented, I shared with another guy. The front part was set up as a display area. He had nylon flocked one wall. We decided to remove the flocking by burning it off with a torch. We were then going to install 1" thick cork panels to the wall.

As I was burning off the nylon, he had set up a gallon can of solvent based contact cement, and was going to follow behind me by coating the wall, several feet to the rear. At an instant, he had moved the can close enough for the flame to jump to the can. Well, it didn't do much except for catching on fire and the flames were about a foot tall, but the smoke was everywhere.

So, I thought I'll just carefully pick up the can and carry it out the door, and cover it. As I picked it up, some cement spilled on my wrist and thumb area and burned like heck. I survived just fine, but had a good size blister for a while.

There was a funny aspect to this story. A few days after this accident, my wife and I went to the movies. While in line, I saw a guy I knew from high school, and we said hello and shook hands. When we got inside, and went to the concession stand, he came up to me and said "Where is your flower?" "You know...one of those joke flowers you put on your chest that spray water when you squeeze a bulb". At that, I looked at my hand and the blister was flat.

But, getting back to fires in the shop, you should have a plan in place for that kind of incident. You should have an unobstructed path out. You should have one or more fire extinguishers conveniently placed to put out fires, and they should be checked regularly. Home shops aren't usually that large and can be a real source of kindling.

Here is some info on fire extinguishers











 





.
.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Great topic!

One that is seldom thought of or brought up.

I keep several fire extinguishers in my shop, including one just inside the entry. :yes:

With all the regular daily ongoings it is easy to lax on safety.

This is a great reminder for all who view it!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> That's a topic that we don't want to see, but it happens. This thread is a good example. Since it does happen, we need to evaluate our methods.
> 
> I had two fires in the shop. Back in the 70's with my first Unisaw, I had no dust system or shop vac hooked up to the tablesaw. One day while cutting I noticed smoke coming from the base that didn't appear to be from burning from the blade.
> 
> ...


Mike, I haven't given much thought to fire lately but this is a much needed eye opener. If my small shop were to go up in flames our house would also as my shop, now days, is our carport enclosed and turned into a shop. I will take more caution especially since you mentioned a spark in your unisaw caused a small fire. It could have really been a lot worse. I appreciate you posting this. 

Do you know how the fellow who lost everything came out? That really does touch the heart to see some suffer like that. Rather they know it or not, God did answer their prayers, it may just have been in a way they weren't expecting. I am sure God had a better plan for them.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jiju1943 said:


> Do you know how the fellow who lost everything came out?



All I know is the update in that thread. What was an interesting fact brought out was the fact of homeowners insurance and what may not be covered under some policies. 












 





.
.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I have 2 extinguishers in my shop, 1 by the man door entry to the house, and the other between the overhead doors, both mounted with the bottoms of the extinguishers at 38" off the floor, or easy reach height for me. (and not likely to get bumped, or hidden).

I am embarassed to admit it but I do not have proper flamable storage yet, but I am working on it. The idea is to remove all lawn and garden, as well as MOST flamable liquids. I need a flame proof rag bucket like the ones you see in mechanics shops, as well as a flamable storage cabinet to keep a small amount of finishes etc in the shop.

I have been spending too much time and money in dust collection, and air cleaning to remove that as a fire and health hazard as well... With any luck, I will be able to get the housekeeping tidiness issues taken care of soon as well...


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Been working in some large'ish woodshops 40 or so years.In that time there has only been two fire situations.Both were caused by buildup of extremely fine dust in elect. outlets(one was fl mounted,other was wall mnt behind chop saw).They smoldered and were quickly extinguished.Moral is to make vacuming recepticals routine maintenance.BW


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> All I know is the update in that thread. What was an interesting fact brought out was the fact of homeowners insurance and what may not be covered under some policies.
> 
> .
> .


C'man good topic I posted on here about 2 years ago about my fire (well Smoldering mess) my son had in my shop. Luckily it wasn't any worse. My damage was limited to soot, a burn spot on floor, had to replace a burnt face frame on a cabinet, along with losing a nice broom and dust pan. I now have a fairly large extinguisher easily accessible from any wheres in the shop. I never even thought of having a second one but could be a good idea just in case the first one don't work, is not large enough or for just a back up.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

BWSmith said:


> Been working in some large'ish woodshops 40 or so years.In that time there has only been two fire situations.Both were caused by buildup of extremely fine dust in elect. outlets(one was fl mounted,other was wall mnt behind chop saw).They smoldered and were quickly extinguished.Moral is to make vacuming recepticals routine maintenance.BW


Good point...Think i'll check it out. I have 3 extinguishers in my shop but prevention would be the preferred avenue.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

another inexpensive way to help is what i did i installed overhead sprinkler system throught my shop. hate to soak my tools but its better than loosing the house. i also have a few extinguishers. everyone who said preventive maintenance is spot on.


----------



## Cracker749 (Sep 1, 2010)

Didn't have a fire in the shop, but recently was drinking some beer after a long day on the excavator. It was sitting for about 3 hours because it blew a hydraulic line. Next thing we knew there was an electrical fire and luckily had a couple extinguishers in the trucks. Now I know why D.O.T is all about that. Made me realize there should be some extinguishers in the shop. Anything can cause a fire at any point.


----------



## AnselmFraser (Oct 7, 2010)

We have someone who comes in 3 times a week to vacuum up dust and to blow using an air hose all the electrics.


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*powermatic gets me hot!...*

the shop i worked in had a powermatic 12" industrial cabinet saw. that thing was on fire about once every 2-3 months. it was from sawdust build up in the cabinet...mostly cutting plywood. definitely no nails or screws went through that saw. i think it was the dust build and the heat from the motor.
a great topic that everyone needs to be aware of...especially us with home shops! :yes:
a real eye opener  !!!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for getting this thread started. I have had 2 extinguishers in my shop since I started wood working. Never had a fire (knock wood...pun intended). But I do get lazy sometimes about cleaning up dust and shavings. I painted houses for 8 years so I'm always careful with finishing rags and finishes. So far the only thing that has burned in my shop is my hand...from trying to remove a very hot forstner bit from my first ever peppermill.

Years ago I read an article about keeping your shop organized. One suggestion was the "rule of 5's". Don't remember them all, but the 2 that stuck were to put 5 things back in their respective places at the end of each day and to spend at least 5 extra minutes sweeping up/straightening up.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

I had posted awhile back on shop humidity......specifically,Winter and its over dryness here.One solution was a 5g bucket of water and in our case....a welded up frame that sits or stands in bucket.Over this is hung a sm towel to serve as a wick.Hard to say if it works(largish shop and real dry?)as intended.What it does do however is;its part of a larger effort of fire control.Yeah,yeah...fire ext are a part of this system..........but a dang 5g bucket of water goes pretty far in wood world.

In machine shop its,sand.Because of cleanup issues associated with fire ext.Best,BW


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> You should have an unobstructed path out.



Yes. Or _two.... _


----------

